# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Area forum sulla Revisione Legale

## Quattromori

Buongiorno a tutti cari colleghi di CT, 
Con la presente vorrei sottoporre alla vostra cortese attenzione un suggerimento per arricchire il forum, già preziosissimo.
L'idea sarebbe quella di generare una nuova area di discussione sulla tematica della Revisione Legale (a meno che questa non esista già e sia riservata agli abbonati). In vista delle recenti riforme ritengo potrebbe essere un importante punto di incontro e di confronto sulle principali problematiche inerenti la revisione legale.
Colgo l'occasione per augurare a tutti buone feste.

----------


## roby

in effetti è una buona idea... ci pensiamo... non vorrei però che restasse una sezione poco utilizzata... anche perchè ce n'e' già una dedicata al bilancio e "dintorni"... forse so potrebbe utilizzare quella... però ora giro la proposta alla redazione... ti ringrazio!! 
*** 
L'unica cosa negativa del tu ointervento è che si evince che non sei abbonato alla rivista on line www.commercialistatelematico.com... 
Costa solo 150 euro all'anno e hai a disposizione tanti sconti su tutti i prodotti e una serie lunga di "cose" gratuite: https://www.commercialistatelematico...tuiti-abbonati 
:-) 
Per abbonarsi:  https://www.commercialistatelematico...tuiti-abbonati

----------


## Quattromori

> in effetti è una buona idea... ci pensiamo... non vorrei però che restasse una sezione poco utilizzata... anche perchè ce n'e' già una dedicata al bilancio e "dintorni"... forse so potrebbe utilizzare quella... però ora giro la proposta alla redazione... ti ringrazio!! 
> *** 
> L'unica cosa negativa del tu ointervento è che si evince che non sei abbonato alla rivista on line www.commercialistatelematico.com... 
> Costa solo 150 euro all'anno e hai a disposizione tanti sconti su tutti i prodotti e una serie lunga di "cose" gratuite: https://www.commercialistatelematico...tuiti-abbonati 
> :-) 
> Per abbonarsi:  https://www.commercialistatelematico...tuiti-abbonati

  Grazie mille per i link. Stavo già valutando l'offerta per l'abbonamento.  :Cool:

----------


## nadia

bene "Quattromori"... aspettiamo il tuo abbonamento! Dacci questa soddisfazione! :-)

----------

